
This Day Will Be Remembered: Facebook, Google And Plaxo Join The DataPortability Workgroup - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/08/this-day-will-be-remembered-facebook-google-and-plaxo-join-the-dataportability-workgroup/
======
run4yourlives
Sounds like Microsoft joining the web standards committee, at least in
Facebook's case. They have no incentive whatsoever to make the data on their
servers portable.

~~~
pius
That's precisely what I was thinking. Until I see an actual implementation,
I'm assuming this is just a token gesture.

------
dskhatri
Yup, if I was Facebook, I would join the Workgroup too if only to keep track
of or keep good relations with a group that may affect my business. The
article seems to exaggerate the importance of the move though.

------
bayareaguy
If I were Microsoft, I'd try to come up with some way to get Passport (aka
Windows Live ID) into to the data portability effort.

